# Do you think after 9/11, the supertalls have stronger structures?



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please vote

@KillerZavatar, please, answer this question because you are an expert in structures


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes to an extent, the changed features not how they built, and reinforced concrete used nowadays is anyways way stronger than back then. For example towers now are required to have 2 flight of stairs on different sides of the Tower, so in case one is blocked the other will remain free ...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @KillerZavatar, please, answer this question because you are an expert in structures


I'm a mathematician, i have no expertise whatsoever, i just like to look at skyscrapers, lol.

On topic, I think that the safety standards have increased and especially the core inside the towers would probably not be accepted nowadays if they were like the old WTC. Most structures now have a reinforced concrete core.

here are some construction pictures of the old WTC: See 12 Amazing Photos of the World Trade Center Under Construction


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> On topic, I think that the safety standards have increased and especially the core inside the towers would probably not be accepted nowadays if they were like the old WTC. Most structures now have a reinforced concrete core.


for this reason, nowadays, the core has thick walls


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think so...take a look how thick is this core under construction in Xi'an 
it looks like a concrete bunker 
















XI'AN | China International Silk Road Center | 498m...


13/08/22 by 皓瀚霏凡




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably stronger but due to the continual evolution of technology.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

isaidso said:


> Probably stronger but due to the continual evolution of technology.


this is awesome anyway


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bionic tower proposed for shanghai or hong kong  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bionic_Tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

soon, we will have Coruscant


----------

